# Please recomment a breed



## Nina Ri (May 10, 2016)

Hi there, we are looking for a kitten to join our family, but got lost with all different breeds... We really like the fact that Bengals shed so little, but heard they require much more attention than other cats do and they do not like little kids. (We are working full time and have a couple of toddlers in the house, so I am concerned we should not be getting those) We looked at Russian Blues, but the closest registered breeder is about 7 hours of driving from us (we would like to meet the kitten before bringing it home). I have read the post about Ragdolls, but I think with the amount of hair they have, they should shed a lot... or maybe there is another bred that we miss


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Since you're not already in love with a particular breed, go to your local shelter and rescue a homeless cat. I'm not a fan of toddlers and kittens, so I recommend getting a young adult. In addition to being heavy enough so toddlers can't pick it up by it's neck, you will also be better able to assess it's personality for the characteristics that you want. When you get a kitten, even a purebred one...you really don't have any idea of the personality it will have as an adult.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Agree 100% with Doodlebug.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Me too! They will also be able to help you by already knowing the temperament of the cat. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Any cat has the potential to not do well with children if the children are allowed to chase it, pull its tail, and lug it around.,,.doesn't matter if it is a Bengal or a Persian or a shelter rescue. You will have to closely supervise your children with any cat for the first while...and, if it is a kitten, even more so and for longer.

Yes, Bengals can be a lot more time intensive...but some are quieter and more laid back. I have one who is the sweetest little girl and is content to play by herself...and doesn't get into any mischief. I have others that are always into something. Bengals do shed a lot less than other cats, but the active ones make sure that time you would have spent cleaning cat fur is spent cleaning cat toys! 

When choosing the cat or kitten, talk to those who have been socializing it the most. Take time to visit it yourself and with your children to see if it is a fit for EVERYONE. A cat is a forever family member.....make sure it is the best one for your family.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

my cats are great with my 2 y/o granddaughter and they are rescue mixes. i would recommend a rescue where the cat has been living in a foster home so you know it's personality better. a foster with kids would be ideal!


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

Would it be possible to visit the shelter with your kids once a week or so and let them meet the cats there? It may help them to get used to cats and how to treat them, and the cats could use the attention. You may even discover that there is one in particular that bonds with you and the kids and find your new family member that way. 

Everyone wants a kitten. And sure, that's what I brought home. But he was a shelter kitten. There is a very long explanation of why a kitten was the right choice for our family. That said, I don't think I'll do a kitten again. If we add another, I will certainly look for someone a bit more mature. I love Taco's energy and enthusiasm for life, but omg... he may make me crazy before he mellows a bit.


----------



## Nina Ri (May 10, 2016)

Thank you for your tips  
We have visited petstores, plus grandma has a cat. Children raised knowing to respect the amimals, so pulling the head/tail will not be an issue.
We have never been to the shelter though- will go for sure!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Um, ok...just to give you warning, if you DO choose to pick a young kitten, better be prepared--it's like having _another _human toddler to keep a sharp eye on. It'll require you to kittenproof your entire house, plus they tend to have loose stools sooner or later, get into trouble, chew on things when they teethe, sometimes get sick (due to underdeveloped immune system) will demand frequent feeding, clean ups, scooping the boxes, vet visit (wellness checks, vaccinations, spay/neuter), and LOTS of play time to burn off that high energy, especially if you only get a single kitten. My vote goes to a young cat for you, especially to a home with toddlers.

All that said, kitties no matter which breed, are pure love--especially those that chooses you and your family. Hopefully you'll find a great match soon! Good luck!


----------

